# Cafes in Bonn, Germany?



## Fig Feijoa (Apr 23, 2014)

Can anyone recommend any cafes in Bonn? I'm going to be there for several days later this month. Google hasn't thrown up anything that looks clearly like 21st century coffee.


----------



## Recail (May 28, 2014)

Mc coffe will be easier to find anywhere and it is good


----------



## Fig Feijoa (Apr 23, 2014)

Recail said:


> Mc coffe will be easier to find anywhere and it is good


Thanks Recail. Just got back from Germany last night. Had difficulty with Bonn cafes - all we found served scalded coffee with scalded milk. There are two good ones apparently, but both are closed from Saturday 6 pm to Tuesday 11 am - which were the dates we were there. Don't understand what you mean by "Mc coffe" - what's that?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are 2 entries on Beanhunter that may be worth checking out

http://www.beanhunter.com/germany/north-rhine-westphalia/bonn/friedrichs-coffeeshop

and

http://www.beanhunter.com/germany/north-rhine-westphalia/bonn/frau-holle-cafe-roller


----------



## beany (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay maybe a little late but there is a place to go in Bonn. Kaffeekontor Bonn Maxstrasse 10 close to Bonner Stadthaus.The good thing is this a roastery so you can buy some beans ,too. Enjoy and share you experience with us







beany


----------



## Fig Feijoa (Apr 23, 2014)

Glenn said:


> There are 2 entries on Beanhunter that may be worth checking out
> 
> http://www.beanhunter.com/germany/north-rhine-westphalia/bonn/friedrichs-coffeeshop
> 
> ...


Thanks Glenn - we tried Frau Holle (another branch than that one), and it was awful. Scalded coffee, scalded milk. I'm putting a review on Beanhunter to say as much... Didn't make it to Friedrichs though.


----------

